# 20 inch by pass or slab closet doors.



## 70chevelless (Aug 18, 2010)

Good Morning,
 I have a closet that measures around 39 inches it has by pass doors on it. I pulled the rug up as we had a wall to wall rug then I had the hardwood floors done & the old linoleum pulled out in front & inside the closet & had tiles put down.
 Now I have about a three inch gap from the bottom of the closet doors to the tiles. They are on a track with wheels on them I was going to take the track down put some board under it & the track back up so the doors would be lower. But the doors are all scratched up on top from where it kept coming off the track plus the door is hollow so it is chipped also.
 My problem is I can not find 20 inch doors 24 is the smallest I went on craigslist & put a want add in a guy emailed me & said he had two 20 inch doors after driving an hour to get there they were 24 inch doors but for $10. I bought them as they are in like new condition. 
 My question is does anyone know where I can find 20 inch doors? I tried this place on the web & they will make them for me out of solid mahogany for $600. but I am not a Rockefeller. 
 Also I was told I can cut down the 24 inch but am not sure or trust myself to do this I was told to scribe a mark then cut it with a circular saw but I would rather use my table saw as I'm not steady with a circular saw. So can this be done on a table saw? & if so what kind of blade would I need? but I would rather buy 2o inch doors already cut I just don't understand why they are so hard to find. Any information would be a big help.
 Thank you!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 11, 2010)

If you already spent the $10 buck what the loss in triing. absolutly use table saw. after cutting you should be able to peal the skin off the solid edge frame and glue it back in. if not use your table saw and cut a new one out of "dry" lumber. for clamping
'lay both doors on a sheet of plywood about one inch apart lay a 6 inch strip over the joint area and drive screws from the top plywood between the doors into the bottom plywood. a little wax paper to protect doors from glueing to plywood. If you have patern door you will have to do both sides and you will be the expert when your done. Door installers do this all the time for hight problems in older houses.


----------

